
AI Can Now Fix Your Grainy Photos by Only Looking at Grainy Photos - okket
https://news.developer.nvidia.com/ai-can-now-fix-your-grainy-photos-by-only-looking-at-grainy-photos/
======
fwsgonzo
I'm impressed. So that's how they can do real-time raytracing. I always
thought the reason no one did it in hardware because they were too invested
into rasterization. Shows what I know. :)

